# Not eating.....



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

My almost 10 month old pup has not been eating. She doesn't touch her food unless I give her real meat! My trainer said to leave the food bowl for 15 minutes and take it away if she doesn't touch it. So I do that and she has gone 3 days without eating it. Her energy is full and she acts normal. Here's the nasty part, when I take her in the front, with no hesitation she will eat cat poop! I do look around first to see if there are any before I take her out but I never seem to spot it. She sniffs it out. I'm feeding her blue buffalo grain free puppy food. In the mornings I would give her raw ground beef with her kibbles or boiled chicken breasts. I want her to eat when I give her food and not only in the morning when there's mixed goods in it. So I took away the real meat so she can get used to eating what I'm giving her which is not working. I don't want her to starve herself and I don't want her to be picky either (which i think may be too late) Any suggestions on what I can do to eat her kibbles?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she may not like what you're feeding her. switch brands.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> she may not like what you're feeding her. switch brands.


Would that be safe? The one I'm feeding her is the 4th brand already. I read on here somewhere that it's not good to keep switching when they're still under 1. Is that true? I personally think she doesn't like kibbles. I think she prefers real meat but that can be a bit pricey and adds up. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Why not add a little bit (like a big table spoon) of can food or a bit of ground beef to the kibble as a topper? 
Mine just look at me like I've gone mad if I serve just kibble - if I run out of meat or can I put in an egg, a spoon of yoghurt or sardines or if i have nothing else a spoon of cat food  

I do also add a bit of water and mix it all up to make like a gravy  I know not everyone likes adding water to kibble but it works for mine  

No reason not to switch brands, perhaps see if you can get some sample packs so you can try if she will eat it.
Kibble by itself is pretty boring - kind like eating dry cornflakes out of the box 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> she may not like what you're feeding her. switch brands.


:thumbup:


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I will look into a different brand again. She is very sensitive to certain things and I hate it when she gets the runs. I will try the tips you gave me mooch! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Why not add things into her food? Not all dogs like kibble. I don't understand why people insist on forcing their dogs to eat plain kibble when they obviously don't like it. I certainly would not want to eat the same little pulverized pieces of food every day. 

Adding things like fresh meat, cottage cheese, yoghurt, high quality canned food, pumpkin, raw eggs, etc. is good for her in addition to making things more appetizing. 

You might also consider switching her to raw. That usually makes dogs very happy!


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

I do mix things in. I mix in chicken breasts and raw hamburger patties. I only do it once a day. The 2nd time that I feed her is plain and dry kibbles which she won't touch. The trainer that I was working with told me to give her dry to let her get used to eating what I give her. That didn't work. She only eats when I mix it. I went 3 days trying to get her "used" to dry kibbles only and couldn't stand her not eating so I caved in first and went back to mixing. I was also told that too much protein isn't good? I didn't know they can eat yogurt. Would this be like yoplait yogurt? how much should I mix in? I feed her 2 cups of kibbles 2 times a day (2nd time she doesn't eat unless its mixed). Cheese gives her the runs and so does pork. She also loves plain rice! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Plain rice is just empty calories. For yogurt you want plain, non-fat or low-fat. Be sure there are no sweeteners in it. Plain kefir is even better. 

Can you find Merrick canned food? Most dogs love that. Tripett is another good one (canned tripe). 

Unless you are feeding a lot of extra you don't have to worry about overdoing it with the protein.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks! I gave her rice only twice to test to see if it would help her eat her food and it did. Plus I ran out of meats so it was a substitution. I will look for merrick and try the plain yogurt.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

